# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) طلبات : فك شفرة nokia c2

## gsmhicham

سلام ممكن فك شفرة nokia c2      imei 357418041394209     ic 661U-RM721

----------


## kojyy

> سلام ممكن فك شفرة nokia c2      imei 357418041394209     ic 661U-RM721

 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   مرحبا بك اخى الكريم 
يندرج نوع الهاتف الذى ذكرته تحت فئة SL3 وهى فئة غير مجانية ويجب اتباع الآتى :
1- سحب ملف الهاش HASH من الهاتف بأحد البوكسات المتخصصة مثل ADVANCE-BOX مثلا 
2- اذا كنت تتعامل مع سيرفر يتم ارسال الملف وقيمة فك الشفرة 
3- قم بتشغيل الهاتف بدون شريحة 
4- قم بكتابة الكود الخاص بفك التشفير ويكون بالشكل التالى مع اختلاف الكود حيث هذا كود توضيحى   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   5- ادخل الكود بعناية حيث لديك 3 محاولات قبل ان يصبح الجهاز BLOCK
6- يتم كتابة حرفى PW عن طريق الضغط المتكرر على * KEY
7- اذا لم يوجد لديك سيرفر يمكن وضع طلبك فى قسم سيرفر فك الشفرة بالمنتدى المغربى للمحمول  
تقبل مرورى

----------


## gsmhicham

_مشكور يا اخي_

----------


## gsmhicham

_نعم اخي_

----------


## bouhelal

> سلام ممكن فك شفرة nokia c2      imei 357418041394209     ic 661U-RM721

 
السلام  يمكنك قرائت الجهاز من البوكس لمعرفة نوع الشبكة المقفول عليها 
في ما
-

----------

